
Is it time for Mac users to move to Windows? - deepaksurti
https://www.zdnet.com/article/when-apple-moves-mac-to-arm-is-it-time-for-mac-users-to-move-to-windows/
======
DLA
I have to use Win10 on some machines at work and just find it so much less
refined. The latest Edge full-screen modal is another example of Microsoft's
UX misses. The "are you sure, really sure, OK fine" change the default browser
is evidence that they don't put the user first. No, I'll keep my Mac thank
you.

~~~
ksaj
Isn't it weird that so many error and configuration screens still look like
Windows 3.1, complete with that turn-of-the-century bold pixellated font? It
always catches me off guard because it's so jarring compared to everything
else in the UI.

